# The MICROJIG System?



## CV3 (Dec 15, 2021)

Have you used or had experience with the Micro jig system. I like the concept but do not know any one who has used it. my purpose would be for holding stock for relief carving. My concern is the clams tearing out when holding hard wood stock secure enough when using mallet tools.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

I have some and like then.

It takes a lot of effort to break through plywood. The only real danger is if you use the clamp as a lever and pry it up.


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Randy, what surface are you carving on?

Most carvers I’ve seen use dog clamping, either with a vise or wedges. I would think the system you show there the clamos are going to get in the way, no?

You don’t need a vise with dog holes you can use inline cam action type clamp or a system that employs wedges.

You don’t need an elaborate carvers bench, just some dog holes along the front will work. This is what I’m going to try:


----------



## CV3 (Dec 15, 2021)

DrRobert said:


> Randy, what surface are you carving on?
> 
> Most carvers I’ve seen use dog clamping, either with a vise or wedges. I would think the system you show there the clamos are going to get in the way, no?
> 
> ...


Robert thats a great carvers bench. Nicely done. Yes, I use dogs and a Veritas dog pup clamp. Most of my relief carving are small in size. I do a lot of decritive carving on the staffs of canes and walking sticks. I was thinking of doing a tilt bench top table that would clamp in place and have both the grid for the micro jig with a dog hole in the center of each grid square. Somthing like the one in the bottem picture I posted above. Using the matchfit track hardwade to hold a jid ,to be made, that would hold a staff at angles on a tilt while working on it. It seems like it would make a very versatile system for a variety of projects. But would not want to invest the time and effort if there are issues with the grids tearing out. I like the plan of the clamping bar system you shared. I may add that to my list of thing to do. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## CV3 (Dec 15, 2021)

BigCountry79 said:


> View attachment 434808
> 
> View attachment 434806
> 
> View attachment 434807


Thanks Big Counrty. I was hoping thats what I would hear. I always like ask those who use a tool or system.


----------

